# Life is hell :((



## lost_stone (Dec 5, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right forum.
We were married 3 years back (love marriage) and have a year old daughter. Almost Immediately after my marriage my parents has to move to other state because mother was transferred there from her office. Me my younger brother and my wife were left behind. From that time to till date we are not living with my parents, bother has also moved out. But my wife keeps on making a huge fuss about anything everything she hears about my parents/brother. Anything they do which is not even related to me or her she fights with me as to why they are doing that. Doesn’t want me to even meet my parents. A couple of months back I went to my parents, had to stay with them overnight. All day long my wife kept on calling me for no reason. In the evening she made a comment that if I don’t come home right now she will drink poison and die, I called her parents to ask her where abouts but they had no clue, instead they started blaming me. I told them that I will come to there house and discuss the matter with them but instead they told me that they will be interested in meeting me at my place, I insisted that I want to talk to them but they didn’t listen, I still went to there place but they had already moved out to my parental house with my wife. I kept on calling them but they did not listen to anything instead my told me that my wife has consumed a lot of medicines that were available in the house itself and she is not well. Out of fear my mother asked me not to go to the house instead she went in there with my brother. Wife’s parents abused my mother like anything and my wife locked herself in the bedroom. At last I had to go in there, had hot exchanges with her parents I was keeping the limits not to abuse anyone but they had no limits instead they abused me to and made a huge mess at my house. Wife broke glasses etc. All this went off till morning 5 am. In the end everyone moved out me, wife and my daughter were left alone. Days passed by and things came to normal I also thought that my wife was not in the right state of mind that’s why it all happened but I was wrong. I told her that I will not talk to her parents anymore. Two months have passed since that incident and she has made life hell for me every now and then she wants me to talk to her parents. Latest is that she has went to her parents home and is asking that I should come and talk to her parents and then only she will come back home. Daughter is with me. Everyday we are having hot exchanges on the topic. I am stuck in this don’t know what to do. Please help (


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds like you married into a psycho family, for sure. 

I'd consider a restraining order against her and her family. Your parents should also. 

I understand you love your wife, but she's crazy. Please protect your daughter.


----------



## Jessica5971 (Dec 8, 2008)

I would have to say that your wife needs to establish some boundaries with her family about what would be acceptable behaviour when it comes to interaction with you and your family. You should voice your concerns and then if she is not willing to make any changes you will probably have to make a difficult decision to ensure your own sanity.


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm sorry, I don't understand. Your wife over-dosed on pills because you went to visit your parents? When you say her parents "abused" yours and "abused" you, do you mean physically?

How is your wife making life hell for you? Does she suffer from a mental illness? Why does she dislike your parents? Most of all, why on earth are both your parents so entrenched in the happenings of your relationship?


----------



## Lyn (Mar 10, 2010)

Your wife's behavior is way out of control. Anyone who would try to poison themselves has some serious, serious problems.

Protect your daughter, and I agree with someone above who said to get a restraining order against her parents. The way they have acted is shameful and no way for anyone to behave who respects their relationships.

Best,

Lyn


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thats a scary story, Is your wife going through depression or is this kind of behavior normal for her? The pill thing is more about attention but still not good. Her family is nuts and this story makes her sound nuts as well. If this kind of behavior persists I would start documenting it and try to get it witnessed and for the sake of your child and yourself get out.


----------

